#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  Penis size - Thai men don't measure up

## StrontiumDog

*Bangkok Post : Thai men don't measure up
*
*Thai men don't measure up* 
Published:  7/04/2011 at 12:00 AMNewspaper section: News
 The average penis size of Thai men is among the shortest in the world, according to a worldwide study.

 The average length of a Thai man's penis is 10.2cm (almost 4 inches),  which is slightly longer than the shortest average length of 9.6cm  among Korean men.

 The statistic has been posted on  Penis Size Average Results by Country since late last month.

 The website compiled the data from research centres and global reports and put them in a chart by country.

 The longest average penis size is measured at 18cm in Congo. The website did not say if this was in a flaccid or aroused state.

 According to the report, men in Africa, Central America and South  America have the longest average length of between 16cm and 18cm,  followed by the Middle East, Scandinavia and Spain (13.5cm-14.7cm),  Russia, the US and Australia (11.7cm-13.5cm) and Asia (9.6cm-11.7cm).

----------


## Butterfly

This is actually good news and there is a logical explanation for that apparently

Thai women are more "conservatives" and "faithful" and therefore men penis size doesn't have to be that long

This is not the case for western women and African women who will fuck around when given a chance and for that reason, the men penis has to be longer

----------


## taxexile

> and there is a logical explanation for that apparently


but it isnt the explanation you gave.

thai women are smaller than caucasians and afro women, therefore their vaginal anatomy will be correspondingly smaller,  the optimal location necessary for fertilisation will lie at a shorter distance from the mouth of the vagina in thai women than in caucasians and africans.  the thai penis, (or should i say weenis) doesnt need to be as long as that of the other races mentioned but can still effect fertilisation.

nature has, as always, got things measured up nicely.

----------


## bobo746

where does this info come from nobody came knocking on my door with a ruler in hand and asked to measure my cock

----------


## misskit

I must get in on this.  :Smile: 

Though the Thais have teeny weenies, its true, some of the other ethnic men here are blessed. (Personal observation.) Hurray!

----------


## brettandlek

> This is actually good news and there is a logical explanation for that apparently
> 
> Thai women are more "conservatives" and "faithful" and therefore men penis size doesn't have to be that long
> 
> This is not the case for western women and African women who will fuck around when given a chance and for that reason, the men penis has to be longer


 :smiley laughing:  Thats why i'm livin the dream!

----------


## BobR

Anyone who has ever tried to wear a "Thai sized" condom knows something must be wrong.    I thought it was quality control at the condom maker.

----------


## brettandlek

> Anyone who has ever tried to wear a "Thai sized" condom knows something must be wrong. I thought it was quality control at the condom maker.


ha ha ha

----------


## superman

Women, in general, prefer a wide penis rather than a long one. I'm okay whatever their preference.
Are Asian Men Any Good In Bed? | Sex

----------


## Norton

> some of the other ethnic men here are blessed. (Personal observation.) Hurray!


Here on TD? Tell us more. No pics please.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Anyway, now you know why your "teelak du jour" goes "jep" when you are doing the business....you studly farang you!  :Smile: 

I'm sure it is our size...couldn't be anything else ....  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> thai women are smaller than caucasians and afro women, therefore their vaginal anatomy will be correspondingly smaller....


This will apply to Asian women, general speaking. Their naughty parts tend to be more compact than their counterparts worldwide.

----------


## royston p

ruler no good for me need tape measure,{true}

----------


## Rural Surin

> Anyway, now you know why your "teelak du jour" goes "jep" when you are doing the business....you studly farang you! 
> 
> I'm sure it is our size...couldn't be anything else ....


...and your *teelak*, SD? What does she have to say? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> some of the other ethnic men here are blessed. (Personal observation.) Hurray!
> 
> 
> Here on TD? Tell us more. No pics please.


Come on, Nort, we all know you want the pics  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> where does this info come from nobody came knocking on my door with a ruler in hand and asked to measure my cock


Don't you mean rule or did you spruce up the place hoping the king would pay a visit.

----------


## Butterfly

speaking of Ethnic Thais, I saw the other day in Kho Samui a pathetic fat English woman with her "rent boy". Poor thing, I felt so sorry for him, you could tell he was embarrassed to be with her. You know the style, tall, long hair etc... quite well built and I am sure they have a big one to please the white women

----------


## VocalNeal

> Women, in general, prefer a wide penis rather than a long one. I'm okay whatever their preference.
> Are Asian Men Any Good In Bed? | Sex


From the article 




> Eighty-five percent of women reported being satisfied with their partner’s penis size, compared to only 55 percent for men.


So they've already been to Bobo's place :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

I don't think women can tell the difference unless it's very big or very small

anyway, it's not about size but endurance

----------


## misskit

> Here on TD? Tell us more.


Not unless some of you are (appropriately named) Thai Yai.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
>  
> thai women are smaller than caucasians and afro women, therefore their vaginal anatomy will be correspondingly smaller....
> 
> 
> This will apply to Asian women, general speaking. Their naughty parts tend to be more compact than their counterparts worldwide.


OOOOOOOO.....she's sooooo pretty with her wee bits and compact package!!!!! :bananaman:

----------


## Norton

> Thai Yai


I see. Lots around your neck of the woods.

----------


## Mid

> The statistic has been posted on Penis Size Average Results by Country since late last month.


https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...world-map.html

----------


## hopskimoet

> Women, in general, prefer a wide penis rather than a long one.


That's the general consensus.

Girth.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I must get in on this.  Though the Thais have teeny weenies, its true, some of the other ethnic men here are blessed. (Personal observation.) Hurray!


Has it been a while since you've seen one Miss Kit ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Here on TD? Tell us more. No pics please.


My money's on Socal or Kujo

----------


## misskit

^^ I have been posting on this forum an awful lot lately, ain't I?

----------


## taxexile

> I don't think women can tell the difference unless it's very big or very small
> 
> anyway, it's not about size but endurance


have you read about the phillipino tribeswomen in the 19th century?
they used wooden "traps" in their vaginas, to keep the penis in place and to prolong the erection.  sex lasted for over 24 hours during which time meals were fed and drinks supplied to the lovers in their huts.

the biography of sir richard francis burton, a 19th century british explorer and spy has some interesting and well documented tales to tell.

his descriptions of the penis clutching abilities of abyssinian women makes interesting reading too.

----------


## brettandlek

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> Women, in general, prefer a wide penis rather than a long one.
> 
> 
> That's the general consensus.
> 
> Girth.


Thank christ for that! :bananaman:

----------


## yortyiam

> Anyone who has ever tried to wear a "Thai sized" condom knows something must be wrong. I thought it was quality control at the condom maker.


I found this to be ego booster! :Smile:  .. But it sucks if by accident you buy a lge box
only to find out there useless to ya!

----------


## Aussie Tigger

So let me get this right are farangs in Asia now to believe their honeys when they tell them that they are so big, and not like their Asian boyfriends who are so small?? Anyway size not that important ask any women who has a Tom as a partner.For those males who care the clitoris is only 5cms in.

----------


## taxexile

> For those males who care the clitoris is only 5cms in.


aussie love tecnique at its best !!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^^ Think he means the male g-spot

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Sorry guys must have had one two whiskies to many I was referring to the G spot of course, not the clitoris being 5 cms in.My error.

----------


## oldietoo

don't make no difference wether your cock is big - small - fat or thin, the female vagina can accomodate all sizes. good god they can drop a 9 pound baby out of it and go back to work the next day.

----------


## socal

> speaking of Ethnic Thais, I saw the other day in Kho Samui a pathetic fat English woman with her "rent boy". Poor thing, I felt so sorry for him, you could tell he was embarrassed to be with her. You know the style, tall, long hair etc... quite well built and I am sure they have a big one to please the white women


Seen allot of old hags with young balck guys in Jamaica. Allot of these guys steal from these women too.

Seems like any time you have a discrepancy in leagues, theft tends to occur.

----------


## foreigner

> Anyone who has ever tried to wear a "Thai sized" condom knows something must be wrong.    I thought it was quality control at the condom maker.


i've given up on that & i am far from hung

huge range of dick sizes
my luck, follow godzilla into noot

+ 'standard  western size' in mm .. (trojan vs duralex(sp) ) .. are different
online condom vendors have info that didn't know existed until I started buying condoms online in bulk ,, 50 for the cost of 20 retail, same package but not individually .. or 3xed .. boxed
zip lock full of the standard seemingly impossible to "smoothly open in a heated frenzy' foil envelopes condoms

i wonder how many teeth have been damaged opening condom packages?

the japanese condoms are my favs

common vernacular:
'big balls' is respect.. .. ballsy MFer (the organ of man hood)
but dicks are disrespect .. what a dick (drippy appendage)

----------


## foreigner

> Sorry guys must have had one two whiskies to many I was referring to the G spot of course, not the clitoris being 5 cms in.My error.


i asked my instructor in a college anatomy & physiology class (during his vagina / female plumbing lecture) if there was physical /  named organ represented by the legendary G spot .. he said no

are you saying the G spot is a organ 5cms in diameter .. 5 cm is easily observable..
are thai girls g spots smaller .. i swear that girl in CM had a pussy not much larger than 5 cm!  :mid:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> and there is a logical explanation for that apparently
> 
> 
> but it isnt the explanation you gave.
> 
> thai women are smaller than caucasians and afro women, therefore their vaginal anatomy will be correspondingly smaller,  the optimal location necessary for fertilisation will lie at a shorter distance from the mouth of the vagina in thai women than in caucasians and africans.  the thai penis, (or should i say weenis) doesnt need to be as long as that of the other races mentioned but can still effect fertilisation.
> 
> nature has, as always, got things measured up nicely.


You are probably right, but that would mean that Samoans have the biggest dicks in the world....'cause they are the biggest and fattest in the world...followed by Tonga.

----------

